# 04/05 Sandy Point report



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I arrived around 11:30 AM when the tide was just about low. JiminVa and Catman32 were already there with lines in the water.

I pulled in several dinks before getting a good hit a little after noon. The fish turned out to be a 35-incher that was so squirmy I had trouble hanging onto her for a photo. I got covered in sand, got my feet soaked, and got tail slapped. Total amateur hour, but she got back just fine.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=721&d=1207498372">

I suggested the other two guys move their rods to my left after the people next to me took off. Next up for me was 33-incher, and I have to admit I was talking some serious trash to the Virginia guys up for a visit, who were still fishless by the point I had seven (counting the two spawners). Seriously, is there anything better than busting your friends' cojones when you're fishing?

Lipyourown was fishing further up to our left, and Bayfisher was down to the right. Lipyourown tied into a nice fish, but the line snapped during the fight. Anthony showed up mid-afternoon and shortly thereafter Catman32 got the skunk off his rods with several schoolies.

I'm not quite sure who suggested it, but we all agreed on a bet: first fish over 34", 10 bucks a head.

Not too long after, one of my rods went down hard. By the time I reached it, drag was peeling off and I yanked it up out of the holder, yelling "get your wallets out, boys!" (Okay, I didn't actually say boys. I used a derogatory term originally used to refer to female dogs. But you get the idea.) Hubris decided it had had just about enough of me and bit me in the butt--the line snapped and I was to go fishless for the rest of the evening.

About an hour before packing it in, Catman32 had a nice hit and a solid fish on. 20 or 30 seconds into the fight, though, Anthony's rod went down with what looked like a nice fish. Jim and I pounced.

"First fish means first fish on the beach! First fish in over 34 wins!" We were whooping and shouting and cracking up while Anthony and Catman tried to balance between losing their fish and losing to each other.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=722&d=1207498400">

Unfortunately, Anthony's fish spit the hook and Catman32 pulled in a fish at exactly 34". In fact, I suspect he's drinking on our dime right now. 

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=723&d=1207498408">

Anyway, great day out there. Always nice to see these fish come through and have some fun catching them. A few more weeks and the run will be winding down. Next up: Assateague. (then the May cobia down in Tidewater, the summer doldrums, the fall drum run on the northern OBX, the winter striper run in Virginia Beach...)


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice little day there. Can't beat that. Congrats bud.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL Va boy kicks ass.

Nice report Flea.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice report.

Would have been there today, but had to work


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

2:15 AM... not yet winding down... will post the "truth" of events after a full night of sleep. Amazing how far the "kitty" for the VA Boys was extended into the morning hours...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

P.S. Tag... you're it!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice glad to see u got some pullage


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Great Report!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely boy and girls. Drum or striper? drum or striper? drum or striper? Damn you decisions


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiiice !!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*mighty fine specimen*

The fish, is what I infered, no offense. That is a clean, healthy, and happy looking, content striper. Thats what I get when I leave too early, and had to. Responsibility to another, other than myself is why I left, otherwise, would have stayed 10 hrs.:redface:


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Great report! I'm really likin' what I'm reading here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

good day Saturday i saw u guys reel in those big ones, nice fish by the way, i was out with my friend and my nephew got there around 12 ish 30 minutes in and my nephew got the first fish of the day 

around 4 ish i check my bait and recast my 10 foot rod put it down in the spike forget to set the drag and ran to untangle the mess my nephew had going on with my 8 foot rod when my 10 foot rod goes flying out the spike and my boy picks it up and starts reeling it in 

gotta thank my boy d for picking the rod up and reeling it in or otherwise we never would've seen what was on the end and also i just bought the rod Friday didn't want to lose it so soon lol

same fish just seeing who is taller the fish or my nephew lol

as soon as we release that big boy my boys rod has something on it and he reels in a schoolie
 

we didn't even plan on going out on Saturday we woke up to a good day and luckily we did go out


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

As Flea's report suggests, it was another awesome time. Unfortunately, there is no way to describe the wonderful madness that happened when Catman32 and Anthony both found themselves with potentially "kitty winning" fish on and were frantic in their determination to be the first to bring theirs upon the beach. It was as hilarious as it was insane!!

Fishing at SPSP took some encouraged adaption. My normal mode of fishing for stripers of this size would have been quite similar to fishing for drum. I'd have had some fresh cut-bait laying on the bottom. But the encouragement here was to use bloodworms. I could only shake my head in wonder as I attempted to thread my Gamy 8/0 circle, end to end, through half of a bloodworm. Encouraged by the simple fact that I was lagging behind, I did what would have been absolutely UNTHINKABLE prior to this trip... I tied a double-dropper rig onto my 13' heaver (SU1569). Indeed it was a day for learning new techniques.

Shouts out to Sand Flea and Anthony... always a pleasure fishing with you! A WELL DONE to Catman32 for holding his own against a strong MD contingent. And a wave over to Lipyourown who introduced himself later Saturday afternoon. After such a nice day, the gray and drizzle of Sunday morning was enough to encourage us stay warm, dry and return to our VA homes.

Jim


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great report Flea. Great recap Jim. It was nice meeting you guys and look forward to seeing next week at the Fling. Catman's fish was a beauty and Anhtony sure can run fast (he was 40 yards from his rod during one hit). I'll add I got 2-3 snags, a couple of dinks and the breakoff...sucks because that was relatively new line. It was a good day never the less. Like a complete idiot, I went the wrong way on 50 to start my trip home, glad I have EasyPass.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Nice Report*

Glad to see that some of you are getting nice catches.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great report guys!! Sounds like a dubious crew to say the least made it out. Such notorious hombres from VA - Jim and Eric...other felonious fellows from the north - Matt and Anthony and of course from the west, the other Matt  You BEAAAHHTCHES!!!  Me? I went to 2 lacrosse games... :redface:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Great Catch
Just remember the fling and have pity on the old guys. Leave the big ones for us.:


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Having not fished there, I'm not getting a clear idea of exactly what bait is being used...
Care to share?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Yazfish said:


> Having not fished there, I'm not getting a clear idea of exactly what bait is being used...
> Care to share?




Bloodworms


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice report. Sounded like a great day of fishing even if the VA boys came up here.


----------

